# What do you know about squid?!



## expatinasia (Mar 18, 2014)

CR has helped me to learn a lot. I did not know before I joined for example that lasers can destroy a sensor, nor did I know that taking pics at the Holi Festival in India could be problematic due to the size of the powder molecules (or something).

But what about squid?! I realise falling off a boat with all my gear is a very bad idea, but does anyone know whether squid ink can cause any serious issues with lenses or camera bodies (1D X)?

Most of my job is fun, and this is likely to be too, but I know very well that cameras, boats and live animals, are always a risky mix.

I will be out on a fishing trip where the guys will be using traditional limes to pull in the squid. I will be on the boat (I guess). There is a risk of squid ink, squid attack and squid water, along with the obvious falling overboard.

Any advice?

Thank you.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm no biologist, but I believe the squid ink will not cause more damage than salt water in photographic equipment. A raincoat seems prudent.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 18, 2014)

My direct knowledge of squid and squid ink is limited to their deliciousness…







Wikipedia suggests the main components are melanin and mucus, not caustic or anything like that. Still, I second the idea of raincoat - after all, do you really want pigmented snot on your camera?


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks. I have Canon's rain coats so am covered in that regard.

Any other issues with being on boats catching squids in the middle of the night?

Never done this before!



neuroanatomist said:


> Wikipedia suggests the main components are melanin and mucus, not caustic or anything like that. Still, I second the idea of raincoat - after all, do you really want pigmented snot on your camera?



You have given me the idea of buying extra filters! Thanks.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 18, 2014)

Chemical Composition
Cephalopod ink contains a number of chemicals in a variety of different concentrations, depending on the species. However, its main constituents are melanin and mucus. It can also contain, among other things, tyrosinase, dopamine and L-DOPA,[ and small amounts of amino acids, including taurine, aspartic acid, glutamic acid, alanine and lysine.
Use By Humans
Cephalopod ink has, as its name suggests, been used in the past as ink; indeed, the Greek name for cuttlefish, and the taxonomic name of a cuttlefish genus, _Sepia_, is associated with the brown color of cuttlefish ink (for more information, see sepia). Modern use of cephalopod ink is generally limited to cooking, where it is used as a food coloring and flavoring, for example in pasta and sauces. For this purpose it is generally obtainable from fishmongers or gourmet food suppliers. The ink is extracted from the ink sacs during preparation of the dead cephalopod, usually squid, and therefore contains no mucus. Recent studies have shown that cephalopod ink is toxic to some cells, including tumor cells.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 19, 2014)

As the son of a Newfoundland fisherman, and as someone who has jogged squid and cod, let me offer the following advice.

Clothing: you will get squid juice on it... Wear stuff you don't mind getting dirty... And your hands will not be used to the lines so get a good pair of gloves.... The ones that are cotton on the inside and look like they were dipped into a vat of liquid rubber.. And DO NOT WEAR SHOES! 

It can get slippery, make sure you have a safety line on the camera. Also, if you have eyeglasses, use a string to tie them on your head.

You will need a flash.... Squid jigging is done at night.

They won't take you out in rough weather so you don't have to worry about falling overboard. If it does get rough and you are on deck, they will insist you are on a line. 

If you get juice or salt spray on the camera, you should be able to rinse it off with fresh water.


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 19, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> As the son of a Newfoundland fisherman, and as someone who has jogged squid and cod, let me offer the following advice.
> 
> Clothing: you will get squid juice on it... Wear stuff you don't mind getting dirty... And your hands will not be used to the lines so get a good pair of gloves.... The ones that are cotton on the inside and look like they were dipped into a vat of liquid rubber.. And DO NOT WEAR SHOES!
> 
> ...



Don, I owe you a beer! Terrific advice, thanks.

What are the squid like if you do get in the water? Are they aggressive and do they attract larger more dangerous fish - like sharks? Had been thinking about getting a housing for one of my cheaper cameras and using that to get some shots from in the water.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 19, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...


I've never been in the water with them.... It's COLD!

I suppose you could use a waterproof p/s camera on a pole and stick that into the water, but how would you trigger it?

They are not aggressive.... The ones we caught were a bit more than a foot long. Once you pull them out of the water they spray.... a stream that goes three or four feet. If you shoot from ten feet away you probably won't get a drop on the camera....

We jiggled at night.... They were attracted to the lights..... I'm not sure that's legal any more, you might be going out in the day... I'd ask...


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 19, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > expatinasia said:
> ...



The cold water won't be an issue as I will be doing it in the warm waters off Malaysia. I was just wondering whether the squid in large numbers like that can be aggressive and whether their numbers attract more deadly fish such as sharks etc. Thanks.


----------



## eml58 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi Expat, my experience has been of the smallish type, up to a foot long, jigged or jogged for, night time.

The Ink shouldn't present a real issue, the slime they are covered in will if it get's onto your Lens, but my experience is it can be cleaned off, although I'm not sure how it affects the new Lens coatings.

Other than that take a big pot & some cooking oil, they generally taste better than they look.

Hopefully you won't be seeing anything like the attached Image.

Here's some mild reading before you go, suggestion here is ChainMail, don't fall overboard while wearing it because you'll have all the attributes of an untethered Anchor.

http://www.americanmonsters.com/site/2010/09/giant-squid-kill-fishermen/


----------



## EdB (Mar 19, 2014)

mmmmm, calamari.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 19, 2014)

Different species in a different ocean.... I don't think my advice applies to you...


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 19, 2014)

eml58 said:


> Hi Expat, my experience has been of the smallish type, up to a foot long, jigged or jogged for, night time.
> 
> The Ink shouldn't present a real issue, the slime they are covered in will if it get's onto your Lens, but my experience is it can be cleaned off, although I'm not sure how it affects the new Lens coatings.
> 
> ...



Haha! Thanks, Edward. After seeing that monster, I may just stay in the boat! 

I have already decided to buy a couple of extra filters rather than clean them on the boat, and I would have thought I will definitely get into the water - I love swimming too much not to - even if it is at night, and I would imagine a few shots from the water will be worth it as I doubt many people will join me, and it gives a very interesting perspective. Just need to decide which camera to take in with me!


----------



## Steve Williams (Mar 19, 2014)

They look much better in the ocean when they are alive and very much better than they look on a plate.  This was made with a 40D in a housing in the waters off of Komodo, Indonesia. Not to worry, you will have a blast. “Believe me, my young friend, there is nothing - absolutely nothing - half so much worth doing as simply messing about in boats.” 





Good luck!
Steve


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 19, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> I've never been in the water with them.... It's COLD!
> 
> I suppose you could use a waterproof p/s camera on a pole and stick that into the water, but how would you trigger it?
> 
> ...



It is definitely at night time - jigging - a word I have never used before, and if you had asked me a couple of weeks ago what it meant I would have presumed it was a type of dance. Maybe it is.

Thanks, Don.



Steve Williams said:


> They look much better in the ocean when they are alive and very much better than they look on a plate.  This was made with a 40D in a housing in the waters off of Komodo, Indonesia. Not to worry, you will have a blast. “Believe me, my young friend, there is nothing - absolutely nothing - half so much worth doing as simply messing about in boats.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a terrific shot, Steve, well done! Did you manage to shoot a few of the Komodo Dragons on land too?


----------



## Steve Williams (Mar 20, 2014)

Komodo is a crazy place to shoot, well worth the trip. I played with shooting video of the dragons during mating season using the 7D. Sounds more exciting than it is. They aren't exactly passionate lovers. Reinforced for me again that I'm definitely a stills guy. Not sure what this has to do with squid but hey, you never know what you are going to see on Canon Rumors.. A screen grab from a video shot with the 70/ 200 f4. 

Cheers, 
Steve


----------

